# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Nächtlicher Harndrang

## amadeus

Hallo 

Totaloperation vor 3 Monaten, jetzt seit Wochen gestiegener nächtlicher Harndrang. 5- 6x im Stundentakt  treibts mich aus dem Bett und die ausgeschiedene Menge ist auch nicht wenig, ca. 600 - 700 ml.
Mein Urologe scheint das nicht besonders behandlungsbedürftig zu finden, nach seiner Ansicht das Problem einer untrainierten Blase. Jemand mit ähnlicher Erfahrung?

Allen einen schönen Abend

----------


## uwes2403

Sind die 600 - 700 ml die Gesamtmenge der Nacht? Oder tatsächlich jede Stunde 600 ml ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## amadeus

Insgesamt .... :-)

----------


## Michi1

Es wird doch nur ausgeschieden was man getrunken hat. Vielleicht solltest du so kurz vor dem zu Bett gehen nicht mehr soviel trinken. Ich verteile meine 2 Ltr. die man pro Tag trinken sollte auf den ganzem Tag und höre so um 20 Uhr mit dem Trinken auf. Wenn ich einmal am Stammtisch sitze und 3-4 Bier trinke, erst damm um 23 Uhr wieder zu Hause bin dann bleibe ich wach bis ich noch einmel zum WC muss und dann brauche ich höchstens noch einmal aufstehen.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Amadeus,

untrainierte Blase mag ja angehen, ich halte das trotzdem für zu häufig...bin aber auch kein Arzt (andererseits....wenn sich das Problem erst später eingestellt hat, gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Ursache).   
Auf Blasenentzündung wurde untersucht ?  Sonst fällt mir nichts dazu ein.....

----------


## Wolfram

Hallo Amadeus,

das Problem kenne ich auch.
Während der Reha musste ich nachts ebenfalls 3 bis 4mal Wasser lassen. Zwischenzeitlich ist es zwar etwas besser, jedoch immer noch häufiger als vor der OP.
Im Gegensatz zu früher, meist 1mal, bin ich jetzt 2mal unterwegs. Auch am Tag ist der Harndrang größer als zuvor.

Gruß
Wolfram

----------


## amadeus

Hallo - Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich abends 2 Flaschen alkoholfreies Bier trinke. Möglicherweise ist der Hopfen im Bier die Ursache.

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe auch nach der Op nicht auf meine Weizenbier verzichtet. Da ich total Inkontinent war bin ich nur im Liegen trocken geblieben und Nachmittags war um 16 Uhr Schluß mit dem Trinken. Die Blase musste auch erst wieder trainiert werden. So gingen nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder 300 bis 400 ml hinein bevor ich Harndrang hatte. (Das alles nur im Liegen.) Nachdem ich aufgestanden bin musste ich sofort ob die Blase voll war oder nicht.

----------


## PartnerundZuhörer

Wenn im Liegen plötzlich mehr Flüssigkeit ausgeschieden wird, kann dies auch mal auf eine Herzschwäche hindeuten. Da sammelt sich wegen des schwachen Herzens Flüssigkeit in den Beinen und wenn dann im Liegen das Herz leichter arbeiten kann, wird die Flüssigkeit  ausgeschieden.

----------


## tritus59

> dass ich abends 2 Flaschen alkoholfreies Bier trinke. Möglicherweise ist der Hopfen im Bier die Ursache.


Nein, der Hopfen ist sicher nicht Schuld, aber die 2 Flaschen was auch immer vor dem Schlafen ( 2 x 0.7 Liter ?) müssen doch irgendwann wieder raus.
In Zusammenhang mit einer untrainierten Blase, welche dann vielleicht höchsten 200-300 m hält sind die 6x Aufstehen schon erklärt.

Es ist wichtig, dass man nach einer RPE auch wieder seine Blase möglichst wieder so trainieren kann, dass sie wieder gegen 400-500 mL im besten Fall halten kann.
Mir wurde nach RPE gesagt, möglichst wenig einfach so auf die Toilette zu gehen, sondern bewusst immer etwas länger zu warten, bis es wirklich fast nicht mehr geht.

Viel Erfolg

Tritus

----------


## marcado

Hi Tritus,

ich gehe auch häufiger aufs Klo als vor der OP. So wie man in dir der Reha gesagt hat




> möglichst wenig einfach so auf die Toilette zu gehen, sondern bewusst immer etwas länger zu warten


hat ich mir auch schon gedacht. Aber dann meine ich, wird der Schliessmuskel der uns noch geblieben ist mehr beansprucht, und wird schneller seinen Dienst aufgeben. 

Bei meiner nächsten Untersuchung werde ich mal meinen Arzt darauf ansprechen

viele Grüße
Holger

----------


## tritus59

> Nein, der Hopfen ist sicher nicht Schuld......


Zu meiner Schande muss ich (auch gelegentlicher Geniesser des Hopfengetränks) gestehen, dass ich keine Ahnung gehabt habe von der bewiesenermassen harntreibenden Wirkung des Hopfens und habe ihn vorschnell freigesprochen.
Also bleibt er weiter auf der Anklagebank.

----------


## Michi1

Harntreibend finde ich ist bei mir nur das alkoholfreie, warum ?  Normales Bier wenn ich es z.B. im Bierzelt trinke wirkt nicht so schnell. Da kann ich lange sitzen bis ich das erste Mal gehen muß.

----------


## Hartmut S

He Leute,
worum geht es hier eigentlich?

Ich trinke zwar kein Harntreibendes Bier, muss aber nachts auch immer noch nach 6 Jahren 2 X nachts aufs  WC.
Wo ist das Problem?
Wenn man älter wird, ist es gang und gebe.
Das hat doch nichts mit Pca zu tun.
Warum ist dahingehend die Werbung in den Medien so aktiv?+
Weil es alle kennen!
Im Liegen arbeitet die Niere mehr. Deshalb ist es völlig normal nachts raus zu müssen.

Und noch etwas . . . .
Das mit dem Üben, dass die Blase mehr Volumen fassen kann, geht nach der OP gar nicht.
Jeder ist froh, wenn man nach einer RPE nicht inkontinent ist.
Ein Hoch auf die Ärzte, die von der Krankheit verschont wurden, die uns gerne mit gut gemeinten Ratschlägen beraten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut du hast bestimmt schon etwas von mir mitgelesen, dann weißt du auch das ich 2 Jahre komplett Inkontinent war. Nur im Liegen war ich dicht. Ich hab im Liegen immer versucht den Harndrang zu unterdrücken, vielleicht hab ich es damit geschafft das sich die Blase vergrößert hat. Jetzt mit 70 muss ich abends 8 Std nicht aufstehen. Ich kann durchschlafen. Trotz Bier und mindestens 2 Lt. Flüssigkeit am Tag.

----------


## amadeus

Hallo - Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, daß "richtiges" Bier nicht so harntreibend ist. Im Moment habe ich 26 von 35 Bestrahlungen hinter mich gebracht. Ich hoffe nach Abschluss der Bestrahlungen etwas mehr Nachtruhe zu haben.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo HartmutS und Michi1,

ich möchte einmal wieder an die Forumregeln, § 5. erinnern:



> Das Forum ist von den Betreibern BPS und KISP vor allem gedacht für:
> 
> Das Beraten neudiagnostizierter Betroffener, ihrer Angehörigen oder anderer ihnen nahestehender Personen,den Erfahrungsaustausch und das Diskutieren von Betroffenen, Angehörigen und Ärzten untereinander zum Thema Prostatakrebs,das  Bekanntmachen und Verbreiten neuer Informationen zu Diagnose und  Behandlung des Prostatakrebses und zu einschlägigen  Forschungsergebnissen. 
> Anderweitiger  Kommunikation von Forumsteilnehmern untereinander dient die  "Private-Nachrichten"- (PN-) Funktion des Forums. Beiträge, die mit den  drei oben genannten Themenkreisen nichts zu tun haben, gehören nicht ins  Forum, sondern fallen unter die Kategorie "anderweitige Kommunikation".


Euer sinnfreies Geschwätz fällt deutlich unter besagte Kategorie. Ich habe mir darum erlaubt, diese "Beiträge" zu löschen.

Ralf

----------

